# 1980 ford bronco paint job please help



## modelfan217 (Jul 14, 2012)

I ordered a 1/24 '80 bronco by Revell. It's arriving soon and I wanna know what colors were available on that truck in 1980. The kit should be at my doorstep by Saturday or Monday.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I just did a quick web search for "1980 Ford Truck Colors" and came up with this chip chart. Do me a favor and copy it onto your computer, since it's not the sort of thing I'll be keeping in my Photobucket for too long. The colors aren't going to be 100% accurate on a computer monitor, but at least you get a general idea of what was available and that can help you narrow down what it is you want to look for. I generally paint my models in a shade that I consider to be "Close Enough", but there are places you can go to get custom-mixed paints in hobby-sized amounts for your airbrush and even in spray cans.










32 colors gives you a lot of selection! I wish modern cars had even half that many shades to choose from!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

modelfan217.....The color chart CorvairJim has supplied for you, should help you out on the paint choices for your '80 Ford Bronco build.....

BUT...A WORD of WARNING......NOT ALL of the COLOR'S are for Use on FORD'S.....

These old chip chart's, show the paint's that Ford Motor Co. used on "ALL" it's Vehicial's, Which "INCLUDE" The MERCURY and LINCOLN Vehicle's.....

To know which Paint color's to use for "Each Make" of Vehicle..... You need to look UNDERNEATH the Paint Chip......

FOR Example.....The 1st Chip color,(top left) Pewter Poly,, Was used "ONLY" on Mustang Police Car's.....

Where as the one right below it...Silver Poly,, Was used on FORD and Mercury Vehicle's....
The little (F,M) in the Bottom left corner,,,,Tell's what Vehicle's it was applied to....

Look all the way down at the very Bottom of the Chart, on the left, And you will see the Vehicle make Guide's.....Use these to Find the right Paint color for which Brand it was used on......

These old chip chart's can be confusing, if you've never used them before.....Hope this Help's you out.......AND GOOD PAINTING......



Nice Avatar, by the way.....


----------



## modelfan217 (Jul 14, 2012)

I was thinking of maybe even doing a duel color paint job. like a main body color like a pine opalescent with pastel sand side colors or light medium blue and pastel sand. How would I go about doing that kind of paint job?


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I had a friend many years ago who had a two-toned Bronco from about that timeframe. As I recall, it had the darker color below the lower character line on the side of the body and above the upper character line, wrapping up and over the hood and roof - EXCEPT for the rear portion of the roof behind te doors, which was panted the lighter color. As I recall, his truck was a brownish maroon and kind of a cream color. It's been a LONG time! You can probably find plenty of pictures online by simply doing a search for "1980 Ford Bronco Images".


----------



## Alter-Autos (Mar 25, 2012)

CorvairJim said:


> I had a friend many years ago who had a two-toned Bronco from about that timeframe. As I recall, it had the darker color below the lower character line on the side of the body and above the upper character line, wrapping up and over the hood and roof - EXCEPT for the rear portion of the roof behind te doors, which was panted the lighter color.


It sounds like you're describing what Ford called the "Victoria Tu-Tone."


----------

